# What's healthier for ferals?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, so I feed a flock of feral pigeons in the city and when I can I bring them my pigeon seed from home but when I'm passing through I'll usually just go to the store and buy a bag of their wild bird seed which they don't love as much but will gladly accept. Now the past couple times I bought instead some unpopped popcorn and they absolutely loved it. So my question is, on the days I don't have any seed on me is it healthier for them to eat the unpopped popcorn or wild bird seed? What's going to keep them fuller for longer?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pop corn is healthier. Wild bird seed is like feeding candy.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I may start buying more corn for the pigeons as well. The only problem is, although it is cheap, by the time you have added the delivery charge on it ends up being expensive. I buy a mixed seed in 20kg bags, and it has a good mix of see that they seem to lap up, and I occasionally give them hemp seed as a treat, but I know corn is closer to their natural diet so I will keep looking for a cheap supplier. Like I say its not the price of the corn, which is very cheap, but the cost of delivery.


----------

